# intelligence and live hobbies??



## agent A (Jan 11, 2019)

so there are a variety of hobbies (things people do to pass free time) out there

many don't involve caring for live organisms. people build stuff, paint, collect items, play various games, etc. 

all of these things require some knowledge of what is going on, but i am under the impression that hobbies that involve rearing/breeding any living thing require a greater degree of background knowledge, conceptualization ability, and technical know-how

have any studies been done to see if people doing live organism studies have higher intelligence than people not doing these things? i'm not calling anyone stupid, i'm just wondering if there's a threshold intelligence for this type of stuff


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 11, 2019)

* grabs popcorn *


----------



## Cole 78 (Jan 12, 2019)

This forum has some pretty smart people.


----------



## TEAM BUGS (Jan 13, 2019)

The good news is

I do keep a lot of living organisms &amp; surrounded by them

the bad news is

I'm not intelligent


----------



## Graceface (Jan 13, 2019)

Lots of people who raise live organisms aren't intelligent, I call them 'parents'


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 13, 2019)

Graceface said:


> Lots of people who raise live organisms aren't intelligent, I call them 'parents'


 

We're well down that road over here. 

I can see my wits bailing out on me.


----------



## agent A (Jan 15, 2019)

Graceface said:


> Lots of people who raise live organisms aren't intelligent, I call them 'parents'


the duggars...


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (Jan 16, 2019)

Cannot confirm. I care for multiple organisms that require my benevolence, and I'm an idiot.


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 16, 2019)

I thought I was smart.

Now here I am taping an injured mismolted golden up with scotch tape so she can _maybe_ molt.

Ughh.


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 16, 2019)

My gut tells me to end her.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Jan 16, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> My gut tells me to end her.


I probably would have a while ago because thats the type of family I come from- my dads saying he teases me with: If its brown, lay it down. Meaning If its a deer or any brown animal, shoot it (for real not with a camera). But he doesnt do it anymore- now that we're plant based- he used to be an avid hunter tho.


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 16, 2019)

It's her last chance @Prayingmantisqueen and I know I'm holding out too long. Shes been so strong and hasn't skipped a meal. If she can wiggle out maybe she can finally climb and hunt like she should. Shoot, my guy already more than made up for the shipping mishap with this last order. But she seems like she could make out okay. I dunno.


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 16, 2019)

Nevermind. I just got my wits back.

Bye bye Hope.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Jan 17, 2019)

RIP ol' girl.


----------



## Budwing (Jan 19, 2019)

I dont know if there has been any studies done. 

Its wee bit hard to measure intelligence though. I used to be called stupid in school by teachers because I couldnt do the school work, which turned me off school. When I was a kid I would leave people baffled with how much I knew about animals. I dont think theres an animal I dont know thats in books or been on tv. I have a nearly ocd nature when it comes to anything im interested in.  Il study everything I can about the subject.. running dogs are my main passion but all animals I have a interest in. then I learn through mistake and note successes. Iv bred dogs for work and I breed ferrets for hunting. I know how to breed for the traits I require in my workers, I know the potential amount of wastage Im going to get in the litter before I breed, also I can work with my hands and do a variety of jobs. Recently found out I have dyscalcula though. I can pick up a language but I cant do maths other than the basics. Also iv know people with degrees who cant wire a plug or work a microwave.


----------



## Jessie (Jan 20, 2019)

View attachment 9394
View attachment 10043


Gotta say this i was terrible at the beginning had some mantis's mis molt well not alot but a few, but slowly I started to teach myself how to care for them. I learned on me own with hardly any groups or other people or books. Kinda went by my instincts and vibe with my mantis's. So i think it depends. I think its not all about smarts but the bond you share with them.


----------



## Jessie (Jan 20, 2019)

I had two molt on me. And mine are my best friends.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jan 21, 2019)

I had 1 mantis 2x molt on me, because she choose a wrong place to hang. It gave a good feeling to save her.


----------



## Jessie (Jan 21, 2019)

Little Mantis said:


> I had 1 mantis 2x molt on me, because she choose a wrong place to hang. It gave a good feeling to save her.


kinda nerve wreaking isent it?


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 21, 2019)

That's fascinating. I had to reposition a mio that wouldve bottomed out, and fell after I did so. Luckily my soft cotton pads cushioned its fall. I just hung it by its molt to let it finish. 100pct okay. 

My first molt was an L8 to L9 molt of a golden that was pretty injured in transit.

Fell right off and I didnt know what to do. Maybe she would've had a chance had I hung her back up. Maybe not. She was down for a bit so damage might have been there anyway, but she wouldve done better had I just hung her. Or maybe she'd have fallen again. Guh!


----------



## ohaple (Jan 22, 2019)

I doubt there have been any studies done on this specific topic, but many studies have been done when it comes to neuroplasticity and musical instruments, second languages, painting, etc.

The general consensus is that doing those sorts of activities helps increase or maintain neuroplasticity, which may show up as certain types of intelligence.

In my anecdotal experience, the divide is more between hobbyists and non-hobbyists. I feel like non-hobbyists don't have the same thirst for practical knowledge and therefore don't acquire as much knowledge and don't need to push themselves to adapt and problem solve. Whether you are exercising your brain on mantis behavior and breeding, on playing guitar, or on woodworking, I would bet the outcome is mostly the same.

No matter where your interests lay, just keep after them. I do feel that the people I know that have no hobbies have less practical knowledge and less problem-solving ability. Not sure if that is causal or correlative.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jan 23, 2019)

Jessie said:


> kinda nerve wreaking isent it?


Yeah it was. And was so relieved when she was done molting and could lt her climb on a fake plant to dry


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jan 23, 2019)

ohaple said:


> No matter where your interests lay, just keep after them.


I agree on that. With no hobbies life is boring. I am alone during the day when my hubby is at work and I am not bored. My hubby don"t have much hobbies but he has NO time to do them.


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 23, 2019)

I trade sleep time for mantis time some nights. I work 40 - 50 hours per week most weeks. 50 - 60 hours when we're busy at work.


----------



## sschind (Jan 23, 2019)

On  average I doubt people who keep live animals are any more intelligent than those who participate in hobbies not involving live animals.  To to raise yourself to the level where you could be considered a "master" of that particular hobby takes a great deal of knowledge of the subject but I don't think you need any more intelligence than someone else to be able to do it. I also don't think people who have mastered the art/science of keeping live animals necessarily have any more intelligence than someone who has mastered many of the other hobbies.  

You don't need to be smarter than anyone else to keep live animals and keeping live animals doesn't mean you are smarter than anyone else.


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 23, 2019)

Some might argue we're dumb to keep bugs.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jan 23, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Some might argue we're dumb to keep bugs.


Or just weird to keep pests as pets


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 23, 2019)

Little Mantis said:


> Or just weird to keep pests as pets


Maybe. I dunno.

I think it's a great way to spend time I dont have


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 24, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Some might argue we're dumb to keep bugs.






Little Mantis said:


> Or just weird to keep pests as pets






hysteresis said:


> Maybe. I dunno.
> 
> I think it's a great way to spend time I dont have


People just don't get it!!!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 24, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> People just don't get it!!!!


I was in a crafts store today looking for Plastic Canvas, Tulle, etc.

I told the lady it was for my bugs.

She wasn't impressed.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 24, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> I was in a crafts store today looking for Plastic Canvas, Tulle, etc.
> 
> I told the lady it was for my bugs.
> 
> She wasn't impressed.


I get that ALL THE TIME!!! Lol    

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 24, 2019)

A coworker (my former boss at my co. actually) _really _seems to have a problem with my bugs. She's an older Romanian engineer with _*very *_old school beliefs.

I just mock hold up my raptorials and click my teeth at her.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 25, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> I just mock hold up my raptorials and click my teeth at her.


LOL   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 25, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> LOL
> 
> - MantisGirl13


No one says *squat* about my collection!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jan 28, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> A coworker (my former boss at my co. actually) _really _seems to have a problem with my bugs. She's an older Romanian engineer with _*very *_old school beliefs.
> 
> I just mock hold up my raptorials and click my teeth at her.


Hahaha



MantisGirl13 said:


> People just don't get it!!!!


Right!!

Yesterday I was talking to a cop ( we had an gas explosion nearby and we had to leave our homes temporarily. Some ppl don't have homes anymore  ....) I had to wait a while and I talked about my mantids and showed him some pics i had on my phone. He was very interested and liked my pics.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 29, 2019)

Little Mantis said:


> Yesterday I was talking to a cop ( we had an gas explosion nearby and we had to leave our homes temporarily. Some ppl don't have homes anymore  ....) I had to wait a while and I talked about my mantids and showed him some pics i had on my phone. He was very interested and liked my pics.


That's sad that some people lost their homes! It is really cool that the cop liked your mantis pics though!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jan 29, 2019)

This are the homes that are lost because of the explosion. That will be taken down. Is too damaged too be repared.

I prefer to see more snow pics.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 29, 2019)

Little Mantis said:


> This are the homes that are lost because of the explosion. That will be taken down. Is too damaged too be repared.
> 
> I prefer to see more snow pics.


Oh, wow! Was anybody hurt?! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jan 30, 2019)

Gladly not. There were 10 wounded but they all survived. They are still investigating what caused the explosion.


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 31, 2019)

It happens here sometimes.

Sometimes it's a gas explosion, but sometimes it's illegal drug manufacturing.

Nonetheless, it's tragic how lives can change in an instant.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 31, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Nonetheless, it's tragic how lives can change in an instant.


It sure is! 



Little Mantis said:


> Gladly not. There were 10 wounded but they all survived. They are still investigating what caused the explosion.


I am glad nobody was too badly hurt!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface (Jan 31, 2019)

That picture looks terrible, @Little Mantis So glad no one perished, but still so sad. I hope people had insurance on their homes 



MantisGirl13 said:


> People just don't get it!!!!
> 
> - MantisGirl13





MantisGirl13 said:


> I get that ALL THE TIME!!! Lol
> 
> - MantisGirl13


How things typically go for me:

at Walmart buying 3 new 10 gal aquariums for flies/mantids

Cashier: oooh, what kind of fish do you have!? 

Me: I don't have fish. I raise praying mantises

Cashier: Oh. 

End of conversation  

People really don't get it


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 31, 2019)

Graceface said:


> How things typically go for me:
> 
> at Walmart buying 3 new 10 gal aquariums for flies/mantids
> 
> ...


Lol   Exactly! I get the same reaction when I buy a yard of tulle for mantis cages! 

- MantisGirl13


----------

